# My friends are hanging out without me



## Jhourne13 (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm not sure where to start but my friends are continually hanging out without me. I'm a 20 yr old guy. We normally always hangout as friends in a group but lately it's been different and it makes me upset and anxious that they're always hanging out without me. My friend group consists of about 5 people, 2 of which are actually in town and they always hangout together and never include me. We'll call them Jim and John. We always communicate through group texts.

For the 4th of July everyone in my group said they didn't have plans and I later go onto snapchat and find my two friends going on vacation without me. This just got me super upset because I assumed no one was doing anything and nobody told me. My friend later said he could only take one person on that vacation, so I wasn't too upset after that.

Then the next day, I was sitting at home all bored and no one seemed to be doing anything, so I assumed everyone wasn't hanging out or anything that night. It was only until I sent a snapchat showing how bored I was that someone invited me. They said "come hangout with Jim and I". I appreciate the fact they invited me, but it really bothers me that they did so after they planned on going, and how I wasn't apart of the planning process. It just makes me feel very excluded.

A few days later, I'm at lunch with my family and I come across yet another snapchat of them going boating. Once again, I was never invited or told about any of this, I just find out via social media. At that point I decided to text them and ask if they wanted to hangout that night and we did and it was a fun time. I thought things were changed until...

A few days after that, I texted both of them asking what they were doing that night and I never got a response. We have many group texts with other people in it and they proceed to text in those but not respond to my texts.

After realizing they don't make plans in those group texts, I decided today to text one of them individually and see where that goes, since they're more likely to respond this way.

Today, I texted one of them and asked what they were doing and they didn't respond until 4 hours later and replied, "I'm hanging out with John right now". Now I'm just furious because I made the effort to text one of them individually and they didn't respond until 4 hours later, and they presumably got my text ahead of time but chose not to respond to it and went ahead and hungout with someone else.

The past week has just made me feel super excluded and quite honestly is making me depressed. Every time I receive a snapchat from either of them my heart starts racing hoping that when I open it, it isn't them hanging out without me. I just don't know what to do anymore. I really like them as friends and I think they like me, but I'm just confused why they never want to hangout with me.

I don't know if I should be angry or upset with them or if I'm just being jealous that they're hanging out. I get that some people are closer than others and they wanna hangout together, but this happens so often. I feel like I'm making a solid effort to hangout with them by texting them, but it's their move and they never choose to go through with it. I've sent texts asking what they're doing, I've even blatantly said "I'm so bored what are you guys doing" and it never goes anywhere. I'm not sure what to do anymore.

Any help from any perspective is welcome!


----------

